

Tesla Road Trip - Debunking the New York Times - czottmann
http://strassenversion.kinja.com/tesla-road-trip-debunking-the-new-york-times-247951069

======
czottmann
A number of Tesla Model S owners recreate the trip of NYT's John Broder to
prove the cars aren't as awful as the article made them out to be.

Interesting read.

